# I could get used to this



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Seems like its all going on at the moment, 
had my 15 mins of fame on Thursday, well more like 2 hours!

A few months back, I had been asked by ITV TV from the uk to be involved in a Tv Programme they are making here in Central Portugal, 

We were asked to be part of the programme as we have a good reputation and plenty of experiance in property.

The filming was on Thursday,
It was fun getting to pretend to be an actor in front of the camaras....lol

programme is on TV in April........ I hope TV doesnt make my bum look big!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Seems like its all going on at the moment,
> had my 15 mins of fame on Thursday, well more like 2 hours!
> 
> A few months back, I had been asked by ITV TV from the uk to be involved in a Tv Programme they are making here in Central Portugal,
> ...


We'll get the measuring tape out.....would you like me to watch the programme on a 28" or 42"screen?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Derek

Pretend to be an actor in front of the camaras. When do you get your Equity card?

Congrats

Peter 666


----------

